# S-Video 7 Pines a RCA



## rodolphyllo (Dic 23, 2009)

Buen dia a todos.
Ire directo al grano 
Tengo una laptop hp Pavillion dv6920 que quiero conectar a mi televisor por medio de la salida de S-Video de la computadora a la entrada RCA de video de mi televisor.
He buscado en internet e incluso aqui en foros de electronica encontre un post sobre esto solo que la solucion era para 4 pines, igual lo intente al "supuestamente ser los mismos pines" los primeros 4 en ambos conectores (el de 7 y el de 4), pero no tuve exito.
He dado con la idea de que el problema no es tanto el cable sino el configurar la salida para que se vea en mi television, lo cual he intentado pero no he podido hacerlo satisfactoriamente.
Los datos de mi procesador de graficos Intel son los siguientes:

_Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Mobile Report_

_Report Date: 12/23/2009_
_Report Time[hr:mm:ss]: 00:00:06_
_Driver Version: 7.14.10.1437_
_Operating System: Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium*,Service Pack 2_
_(6.0.6002)_
_Default Language: Spanish_
_DirectX* Version: 10.0_
_Physical Memory: 3061 MB_
_Minimum Graphics Memory: 8 MB_
_Maximum Graphics Memory: 358 MB_
_Graphics Memory in Use: 175 MB_
_Processor: x86 family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13_
_Processor Speed: 1862 MHZ_
_Vendor ID: 8086_
_Device ID: 2A02_
_Device Revision: 0C_

_* Accelerator Information *_
_Accelerator in Use: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family_
_Video BIOS: 1436_
_Current Graphics Mode: 1280 x 800 True Color (60 Hz)_

_* Devices Connected to the Graphics Accelerator *_

_Active Notebook Displays: 1_

_* Notebook *_
_Monitor Name: _
_Display Type: Digital_
_Gamma Value: 2,20_
_DDC2 Protocol: Supported_
_Maximum Image Size: Horizontal: Not Available_
_Vertical: Not Available_
_Monitor Supported Modes:_
_1280 x 800 (60 Hz)_
_Display Power Management Support:_
_Standby Mode: Not Supported_
_Suspend Mode: Not Supported_
_Active Off Mode: Not Supported_
_* Other names and brands are the property of their respective owners._

La duda que tenia es sobre como configurar las propiedades del chipset de graficos para poder activar la salida s-video (de 7 pines), para que esta se pueda ver en mi television por medio de la entrada RCA.
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 25, 2009)

Hola rodolphyllo

Espero que la info. contenida en el archivo adjunto te sirva

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 25, 2009)

Hola.
Si desea s-video de 7 pins a RCA, mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/122982/ _ 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rodolphyllo (Ene 1, 2010)

Ok
muchas gracias a ambos
intentare esa solucion y os mantendre informados


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 2, 2010)

no tiene nada que ver la configuracion de la compu(bueno, en parte), proba lo que te dice elaficionado. recuerdo haber probado no se que cicuito y no me funco hicera lo qeu hiciera, termine comprando un adaptador por algo asi como 4 dolares

saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 2, 2010)

Yo hice hace un tiempo un cable para conectar la Radeon 9550 de mi novia a su TV, y usé el circuito clásico del capacitor y un conector de 4 pines (la placa era de 7), y funcionó sin problemas.

Un tip: Si el cable va a ser muy largo, tratá de que sea uno bueno, y hacer la conversión del lado de la TV. Yo hice un cable de 5 mts, con cable UTP Categoría 6 (marca AMP, que es muy bueno), y la conversión la hice en una cajita al lado de la TV con 3 RCA hembra (llevé video y audio stereo). El croma por un par, el luma por otro, y cada canal de audio por otros dos pares. Y la imagen fue muy buena.


Fijate si conseguís el pinout exacto del conector que usa tu computadora en www.pinouts.ru


----------



## rodolphyllo (Ene 4, 2010)

Chequen este cable que circula por ay
http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/svideo2rca1.jpg
el capacitor no parece ceramico
pero fuera de eso...
¿Esta correctamente hecho?
se ve sencillo
espero su respuesta gracias


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 5, 2010)

Funciona perfectamente con un capacitor cerámico.
Como dije, la conversión conviene hacerla del lado del conector RCA.



Saludos.


----------



## rodolphyllo (Ene 5, 2010)

muchas gracias tomasito y de nuevo a todos los demas que se han molestado en responder mi duda, parece que la foto anterior esta bastante clara.
La unica duda que resurge ahora es sobre el valor del capacitor
anteriormente se especificaba que la capacitancia era de 470 pF
pero en la foto anterior viene con un valor de 630 pF
¿Es en realidad mucha la diferencia o cual es el valor correcto ( o en su defecto el ideal) que se debe utilizar?
Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Ene 5, 2010)

si aumentas el capacitor, aumentas la afinidad y distorsionas el color, intenta primero sin capacitor, si no te funciona o el video lo tienes muy distorisionado ponle uno común de 103nF ó de 104nF 

Aumenta gradualmente, como cosa rara a mi me funciono sin Capacitor en una DVD player con Certificacion DivX ultra


----------

